# EF Sevier July 4



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

After fishing high on the mountain Friday, I decided to hit the EF Sevier on Saturday. Mardi wanted to sleep in, and opted out. Half way to the river I realized that I had left my phone back at the house. Oh well. No pictures today -- maybe that means I'll catch the "big one"?!

I hit the EF in Black Canyon around 8:30am. I wanted to fish a spot that I'd passed on last trip. I was the only truck in the parking area, and had the whole river to myself.....or so I thought. After fishing the first couple holes I heard another vehicle pull in. Then I saw three people hit the river just above me -- they cutt me off. My initial reaction was "****!". But I then just figured, "oh well". I knew there was a lot more river available, and my truck was close, so I just jumped in the truck and drove upstream to another section.

Fishing was tough. It took some effort to entice the few fish I caught to come play. They just were not aggressive. I was able to find myself 5 fish. A 4" cutthroat, a couple 14" browns, an 18" cutthroat, and a 20" brown.

The cutthroat was impressive! It was FAT!! And very colorful too -- much more colorful than the average sevier river cutt. I was more thrilled with that cutt than the bigger brown. I don't know...I guess i just have a thing for cutthroat?

Wish I would have had my camera...

:noidea:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> Wish I would have had my camera...
> 
> :noidea:


That's how it always goes with me too. If I didn't ever take a camera, I'd catch much larger fish. 

Nice job on that cutt. I've caught a number of them in Kingston canyon over the years but they always have been on the small side.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

i'm not sure if I even want to know the answer to this, but did you see any rattlers?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

no rattlers this trip. Just 2 water snakes.

One of those water snakes submerged and swam across the stream. That's creepy when they disappear under the surface...


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

PBH said:


> After fishing high on the mountain Friday, I decided to hit the EF Sevier on Saturday. Mardi wanted to sleep in, and opted out. Half way to the river I realized that I had left my phone back at the house. Oh well. No pictures today -- maybe that means I'll catch the "big one"?!
> 
> I hit the EF in Black Canyon around 8:30am. I wanted to fish a spot that I'd passed on last trip. I was the only truck in the parking area, and had the whole river to myself.....or so I thought. After fishing the first couple holes I heard another vehicle pull in. Then I saw three people hit the river just above me -- they cutt me off. My initial reaction was "****!". But I then just figured, "oh well". I knew there was a lot more river available, and my truck was close, so I just jumped in the truck and drove upstream to another section.
> 
> ...


Cutthroats need love too , I guess. Probably going to let you and others give it though, just can't find it in my evil, char loving soul. One of God's few little slips, not having brook trout native to Utah. Were we cursed or just overlooked? My bad. All trout are beautiful.


----------

